# Goat milk?



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

I was wondering what your thoughts are on goat milk being given to dogs as a regular supplement, for raw fed dogs or not.

Here is a website to reference
Answers Raw Pet Food Company: ADDITIONAL - Raw Goat's Milk


I'm hearing that raw goat milk can help with allergy dogs as well?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I would say no, only because I couldnt imagine a dog in the wild going up to a goat to get some milk lol. But, I do use coconut oil and applecider vinegar, which is obviously not natural in a wild dogs diet. So it's really up to you. You could always give it a shot and see if it causes any positive changes in your dogs


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

some of the people on my co op are very excited about goat's milk, but i think they're more talking about puppies and mothers


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Kat said:


> I would say no, *only because I couldnt imagine a dog in the wild going up to a goat to get some milk* lol. But, I do use coconut oil and applecider vinegar, which is obviously not natural in a wild dogs diet. So it's really up to you. You could always give it a shot and see if it causes any positive changes in your dogs


That is EXACTLY what I said! lmao!

I have no intentions on doing it, it was suggested to someone on another forum, but when I looked at that site...they sell their product so naturally they are endorsing it lol. Sort of like the kibble companies!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

why am i thinking this particular brand adds cinnamon and honey to its milk....but don't quote me on it. i may well be mistaken.

i don't feed my dogs dairy of any kind...last i looked, they have weaned from their mothers, the dogs.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't think dairy products of any kind are necessary for a dog. They are actually lactose intolerant because they stop producing the enzyme lactase shortly after weening. Lactase helps digest lactose.

But if someone feels they MUST feed dairy, goat milk is probably the best choice. I remember hearing something about goat milk having little to no lactose in it.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

magicre said:


> why am i thinking this particular brand adds cinnamon and honey to its milk....but don't quote me on it. i may well be mistaken.


That's the word in our co-op. I guess it's illegal to ship raw goat milk into WA (not sure about other states). So they add honey and cinnamon to it so that it's not "raw goat milk". Or something like that.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Yes, I think if you must goat milk is best but we only use goat milk for new mom's who need a boos or pups who are orphaned or not nursing properly. Even in this case we try other way to stimulate the pups to nurse properly and offer mom nutrients she needs. I wouldn't feed it to my adult dogs with out a reason just as a supplement. JMHO


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah this one adds cinnamon and honey, which I also found pretty odd lol.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Goat milk is super high in calories. I too know of people who feed it b/c they think it has a lot of benefits. I also know of a breeder on another board I'm on who uses it to wean puppies. I don't think I would feed it to an adult dog unless I was trying to get them to gain weight or something.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

do dogs need milk after they're weaned?


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> do dogs need milk after they're weaned?


I don't know anything about weaning puppies, but the person I know who uses it to help wean puppies mixes it with dog kibble, I guess maybe to entice them to eat the kibble.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

once the pup no longer gets his mothers milk do they
need milk? i think humans are the only species that
continue to drink milk once they're weaned or no longer
have breast milk.



doggiedad said:


> do dogs need milk after they're weaned?





shellbell said:


> I don't know anything about weaning puppies, but the person I know who uses it to help wean puppies mixes it with dog kibble, I guess maybe to entice them to eat the kibble.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

No they are pretty lactose intolerant after puppyhood. I really don't like to even use it for pups unless they are orphaned.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

The argument on the website states that dogs are lactose intolerant to pasteurized milk, and raw milk doesn't make them sick?


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

If it was plain millk I would probably give it as a treat now and then (but I feed darn near anything as a treat),can't say one way or another on it being a good supplement. A lot of the dogs I've owned have liked milk and milk "products" without any digestive upset.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Isn't the prey model diet supposed to copy a wild canines diet? I read a dietary book that made an interesting point. Humans are the only animal that drink milk as adults. Personally I don't see why you would need to give this to your dogs. It isn't natural. I don't see what they would be getting that they aren't getting from their PMR diet already?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Milk has so much fat and sugar that I would rather feed them meat for fats. A treat is no big deal but as a supplement I just don't see it. For infant pups I can understand. JMHO


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Isn't the prey model diet supposed to copy a wild canines diet? I read a dietary book that made an interesting point. Humans are the only animal that drink milk as adults. Personally I don't see why you would need to give this to your dogs. It isn't natural. I don't see what they would be getting that they aren't getting from their PMR diet already?


i agree with what you've read....and especially about humans. we are the only ones who never wean. and not only don't we wean, we drink the milk of another mammal...not the one who birthed us. i think the same applies to dogs.

my dogs do not get dairy. neither do i.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Like everyone else has already stated, I wouldn't give my dogs milk.

I always used goats milk though when raising orphaned puppies and kittens, it's way easier to digest than cows milk, and doesn't cause stomach upset.

So unless you have babies to bottle feed, I don't feel it's necessary at all. Goats milk has so many benefits for us though, if you drink milk. My sister gave both her boys ( human variety ) goats milk because they couldn't tolerate cows milk


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I have given my girls goats milk. They didnt love it tho, so I didnt continue buying it.


----------

